
Ten reasons not to be a contractor - headmelted
https://headmelted.com/ten-reasons-not-to-be-a-contractor-4515cd4f30f7
======
Johansson36
Not surprisingly, this is the reason problems like capitalization and bad cash
flow happen in the first place. It’s critical that you map out as
comprehensive a business plan as possible, covering financial issues,
marketing, operations, growth and an array of other elements.

